# יאללללה קרדיטים



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

יאללללה קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
מתרגשת! לא כל כך טובה בלהוריד על נייר את מה שיש לי להגיד אבל זה מה יש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא מפרסמת מחירים אבל אתן מוזמנות לכתוב לי במסר ואני יענה בכיף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכמובן תרגישו חופשי לשאול הכל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יאללללה לדרך!!! סליחה מראש, מלא תמונות!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

מי אנחנו... 
אז ככה ,אני כרמל(26) ואני מסרקת ומאפרת ,הוא איליה(30) ,סוחר תעודות סל בבית השקעות. אנחנו יחד 4 וחצי שנים ובשנה האחרונה גרים בתל אביב. אני במקור מנתניה והוא מבת ים, אנחנו חולים על חתולים ועל כל בעל חיים שקיים בעולם הזה בערך (חוץ מג'וקים,אני שונאת ג'וקים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ומתים על רגאיי.... תוכלו לראות בהמשך


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

איך הכרנו... 
לפני 4 וחצי שנים היתה בבית אורן מסיבת רגאיי שחבר טוב שלנו תקלט בה, באותו היום הרמתי טלפון לחברה שלי ושאלתי אותה אם היא מגיעה, היא מיהוד  אז היא ישר אמרה לי שלא נראה לה כי לא בא לה לנהוג עד שם, היא ובעלי היו חברים ממש טובים וכל הזמן היו נוסעים יחד למסיבות רחוקות  אז ישר אמרתי לה ,"למה שלא תבואי עם בזוקה???" (בזוקה –הכינוי של בעלי בסצנת הרגאיי , פרטים בהמשך
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) והיא בתגובה אמרה לי שהיא כבר שאלה אותו והוא אמר שלא נראה לו שהוא יגיע ואז אני בתוך סוג של בדיחה אמרתי לה "תגידי לו שכרמל תהיה שם" (תמיד חשבתי שהוא חמוד אבל בגלל ה"ייחוס" בסצנה ,לא חשבתי שיש מצב...)  היא כמובן חברה למופת ,הרימה לו טלפון ואמרה לו .... מיותר לציין שהם הגיעו למסיבה, בדיעבד גיליתי שבאותו ערב כשעה לפני המסיבה הוא היה בדייט גרוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 באותה מסיבה ישבנו בצד כל הלילה ודיברנו... כשבוע אחרי המסיבה קבענו להיפגש שוב, ובאותה הפגישה גילינו שיום ההולדת שלנו באותו תאריך


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

ההצעה,סורי על החפרה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היו כאלה  שהתגובה שלהם היתה "אמרתי לך" או "ידעתי" אבל רק אתן תבינו אותי כשאני יגיד שלא היה לי מושג ,מההכרות עם בעלי ב4 וחצי שנים האחרונות חשבתי שיקח עוד זמן עד שזה יקרה כי היה לו מאוד חשוב הביטחון הכלכלי לפני החתונה וכו'... אז ככה התקרבו להן חגיגיות ה4 שנים והחלטנו שטסים לחו"ל ,היעד, בורגס סאני ביץ'  , נסענו לנו לסוף שבוע ארוך שאת רובו בילינו במלון או בקניות (אני בחורה זה לא אשמתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  כי היה קצת קריר , בכל אופן ביום הראשון בלילה יצאנו להסתובב קצת על הטיילת וראינו באסטה של צילומים עם תחפושות מגניבות וכל מני ואקססוריז אז אני כמובן קפצתי בהצעה שנצטלם כי אני חולה על השטויות האלה ולהפתעתי נעניתי בחיוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נכנסנו להצטלם לתמונה שלימים תהיה ההזמנה לחתונה שלנו , יום אחרי ,שוב מלון וקניות ובערב אמרו לנו לבוא לקחת את התמונות , אז לקראת הערב הבנזוג מעיר אותי ואומר לי שצריך ללכת לבאסטה ההיא ואמר לי "אבל בייבי בואי נשב אחרי זה בים קצת "  הוא ממש היה צריך לשכנע אותי כי אני לא סובלת חול...שניה לפני שיצאנו מהמלון  הוא שואל אותי ,"בייבי לא הבאתי לך 100 יורו קודם???" ואני יש לי זיכרון של פיל ישר עניתי לו ,לא, אז הוא שוב שואל ,את בטוחה??? ואני שוב אומרת לו שהוא לא נתן לי כלום והוא שולח אותי לבדוק אם זה בארנק ,אני ניגשת לתיק  לבדוק ותוך כדי רצות לי בראש מחשבות של "הוא באמת מנסה להאשים אות בגניבה עכשיו??." בסוף הוא אמר לי שמצא ויצאנו מהמלון ,אחרי שאספנו את התמונה הלכנו לשבת בים ופתאום הוא מסתובב אלי ,תופס לי את היד ומתחיל לנאום כמה הוא אוהב אותי ולא יכול בלעדי וכו וכו וכו , אני (שלא חושדת בכלום) עונה לו ,גם אני בייבי ואז הוא שולח יד לכיס (כולכן תעידו שחשתן צביטה בלב ברגע הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ומוציא את הטבעת.... כמובן שהיו מלא דמעות וכל הדרך חזרה למלון אני עם הטבעת על האצבע (למרות שהיתה קטנה במידה) ,מחזיקה לו את היד ובוכה כמו ילדה קטנה


----------



## miki214 (29/2/12)

סיפור מקסים!!!


----------



## אירוש24 (2/3/12)

איזה חמודים  מזל טובבב ... 
דרך אגב... אני מכירה אותך..חח..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)

תודההה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאיפה אנחנו מכירות?


----------



## אירוש24 (4/3/12)

בילדותינו קצת  
הכרת את עדי קדוש נכון?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (5/3/12)

וואיייי... 
איזה ישןןןןןן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ברור!


----------



## אירוש24 (5/3/12)

חופשי ישן


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

טבעת- 
תיכף מעלה קרדיט מלא כי משם גם קנינו את הטבעות נישואין... לויס!!!


----------



## hadaragr (1/3/12)

טבעת מהממת! יש לבחור טעם טוב כפול


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

ארגון בכללי... 
אני אתחיל ואומר שארגון אירועים זו אחת ההנאות הגדולות שלי בחיים זה התחיל מזה שחשבנו על איזה תאריך בא לנו והיה ממש קשה ולא היה לנו כיוון ויום אחד אמרנו שנינו שאפשר להתחתן ביום הולדת... ישר בלי לחשוב פעמיים פתחנו יומן וחשכו עיננו(אני מגזימה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) יום ההולדת השנה נפל על שישי... אני שיוצא לי מלא לעבוד עם כלות בימי שישי החלטתי שלחתונה שלי אני לא קמה ב5 בבוקר ... סיכמנו על יום חמישי ה9לפבואר שזה יום לפני היום הולדת . בחירת  האולם (קרדיט לאולם בהמשך) –הייתי עד היום ב3 חתונות באולם הזה מתוכן הוא היה איתי באחת ובאף אחת מהחתונות לא מצאתי פגם (אני מאלה שמחפשים) לא באוכל ולא באולם עצמו... הוא כמובן אמר ,מה שאני רוצה הוא סומך עלי(איזה כיף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אז אמרנו שאני אלך אליהם לפגישה ואם אני אצליח להביא אותם למחיר שנראה לי ועומד בתקציב אז נסגור איתם . כמובן שהצלחתי... משם אני ארחיב הכל בקרדיטים לספקים.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

מסיבת רווקות או כך ויתרתי על המלווה לחתונה 
נושא כאוב ,חברה משום מה חשבה שזה יהיה נחמד לקחת את הכלה לפיינטבול יומיים לפני החתונה  (אני מתה על פיינטבול אבל...),אני לא רגישה לכאב בכלל אבל סימנים כחולים ולא כואבים מופיעים אצלי מאוד מהר ,כמובן שהיא החליטה לשמור את זה בסוד עד יומיים לפני החתונה ואז הטלתי וטו וכבר לא היה מה לעשות אז היא הזמינה מקוב במסעדה במתחם התחנה בשם ויקי כריסטינה –שומר נפשו ירחק!!!! מסעדת טאפאסים או במילים אחרות ,אוכל גרוע במנות קטנות, כל הערב ההזוי הזה היינו עסוקות בלהחזיר מנות כי הן היו שרופות/לא מבושלות או שהמלצר הביא לאחת הבנות משהו עם בייקון כשהיא בכלל אוכלת כשר ולא טרח להתנצל .... בקיצור אסון!!! לקראת סוף ה"ארוחה" אחת הבנות שאלה אם בא לנו קינוח, אני ישר קפצתי ואמרתי שאני רוצה ללכת למקום נורמאלי לאכול קינוח כמו שצריך... אחת מהחברות היתה צריכה ללכת והחברה שהיתה אחראית על הארגון היתה צריכה להקפיץ אותה אז היא אמרה שנגיד לה איפה אנחנו יושבות והיא תגיע לשם, אז נסענו ונסענו במשך 40 דקות ובכל הזמן הזה אני ניסיתי להתקשר אליה והיא לא ענתה ,בסוף נשרה עוד חברה ואני נשארתי עם שתיים והן החליטו שלא מעניין אותן כלום ושהן רוצות שאני אסיים את הערב עם חיוך ובסוף הוחלט ---בית הפנקייק---- המקום האהוב עלי מגיל 5 בערך כל הזמן הזה עדיין מנסה להתקשר אליה ופתאום אני מתקשרת והיא בממתינה אז החלטתי להציק על הממתינה כדי שהיא תענה  וכך היה ,היא ענתה וכששאלתי אותה איפה היא ,היא אמרה באדישות שהיא עוד שניה בבית אז אמרתי לה טוב ביי... אני את הערב הזה סיימתי עם חיוך ועם הרררר של קצפת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ויום אחרי שאלתי אותה בהודעה אם היא כועסת עלי ??? ובשיחה שהיתה לנו היא התחילה להגיד לי שהשפלתי אותה ואני לא בסדר ושהיא ממש מתביישת בהתנהגות שלי ושהיא הלכה להתנצל בפני המנהל על ההתנהגות שלי ועל איך שדיברתי וכו וכו וכו , אני אציין שעוד במסעדה היא טרחה לציין שלהתארגנות היא מתכוונת להגיע עם הספרים כי היא צריכה ללמוד, אז בסוף השיחה הכעוסה אמרתי לה שלא תטרח להגיע  להתארגנות כי אני לא רוצה רוצה להפריע לה ללמוד ....ושם זה נגמר (לפני השאלות אומר שהיא היתה בחתונה!). תמונה של תחילה הערב, לפני כל הצרות...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

תמונה מסוף הערב, 
עם חיוך ענק על הפנים והרררררררר של קצפת


----------



## elin86 (29/2/12)

מזכיר לי משהו דומה.. 
נראה לי שזה בכלל זמן טוב להבין מי באמת חבר שלך.. אז, גם לי יש חברה טובה ממש מילדות.. למדו יחד מהיסודי ובקיצור ממש העברנו יחד את רוב החיים כולל טיסה לחול אחרי צבא ועוד, היא אפילו הלכה עם החצי לבחור לי טבעת אירוסין אבל... כשהתחילו ההתארגנויות הכיפיות לחתונה כולל השמלה והאיפור היא נעלמה.. לא התאים לה היום שהלכנו לראות שמלות גם היום של האיפור ניסיון לא היה טוב.. היא לא עשתה שום ניסיון להתגמש.. מיותר לציין שהיא לחלוטין לא היתה מעורבת בכל תהליך הארגונים לחתונה ואפילו לא התעניינה (לשמחתי היתה חברה אחרת שלקחה פיקוד והיתה מדהימה לכל אורך התהליך).. איפשהו קצת לפני שהיינו אמורים לטוס לפראג היא צצה ונעלבה קשות שלא הזמנתי אותה ליסוע איתנו.. היינו אמורים ליסוע עם האמהות של שתינו והאחים שלי ולא ידענו אם החברים שלו יצטרפו (זה חברים שאין צורך להזמין.. הם מודיעים שהם באים וזהו.. בסוף הם הפתיעו אותנו בשדה תעופה בדרך לפראג- מדהימים!) בקיצור היא גרמה לי להרגיש ממש רע שלא הזמנתי אותה ואני הייתי בשוק כי היא בכלל לא היתה חלק בשום דבר.. משם אנחנו מתקרבים ליום החתונה, לי היה ברור שהיא תהיה איתי ביום הזה במיוחד שזה בבית של ההורים שלי באותו העיר בה היא גרה ובסהכ זה די נח.. גם כאן נתקלתי בתגובה שהיא נמצאת ביחסית עבודה חדשה והיא לא תבקש יום חופש, גם ככה היא תגיע כנראה ישר מהעבודה אז נתראה בחופה.. משהו כזה.. הייתי בהלם! עדיין שתקתי כי מי אני שיתחיל להתווכח איתה ובכלל למדתי בכל התהליך הזה שצריך לבחור את המלחמות שלך.. וכך היה, ביום החתונה היא הופיעה כמו כל אחד מהאורחים.. החברה המדהימה שליוותה אותי היתה איתי ביום הזה בארגונים ואני מודה לה מקרב לב.. יאמר לזכות שתיהן שהן ארגנו מסיבת רווקות מצוינת כולל שינה בבית החברה ואורחת בוקר ביום שלמחרת.. אבל עדיין עצם העובדה שהיא לא היתה איתי לאורך כל הדרך ובכלל לא התעניינה עשתה את שלה..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/2/12)

בתכנון החתונה למדתי דבר אחד - הותק לא קובע 
יש לי חברת ילדות ממש טובה - שבמשך שנים דיברנו יחד על יום החתונה שלנו, קראנו מגזינים של נשים וכו' וכו' וכו'. כשסיפרתי לה שאני מתחתנת היא מאד שמחה. חשבתי שהיא תרצה להיות איתי ביום החתונה אבל לפני שבכלל הצעתי לה היא אמרה שהיא לא יכולה בכלל לקחת חופש ושלא אצפה שהיא תבוא להיות איתי ביום הזה. אח"כ היא קיבלה קלקול קיבה ביום של מסיבת הרווקות שלי (כמובן שיכול להיות שהיא באמת הייתה חולה, אבל היא אחת כזאת שתמיד מבריזה מכל מיני דברים מכל מיני סיבות ותירוצים. בכל מקרה, נתתי לה ליהנות מהספק). מכל הבנות שבאו, הכי רציתי לראות אותה - כי שנים שחשבנו והתכוננו ליום הזה. לחתונה עצמה היא הגיעה ללא בן הזוג שלה - היא החליטה לתת לו "פטור" כי היו לו לימודים למחרת (גם הצורה שהיא אמרה את זה הייתה מבאסת), רק שהיא הודיעה לי את זה ערב לפני החתונה - כשכבר נתתי למקום את המספרים הסופיים (בגלל שהיא סיפרה לי כמה שהוא מתלונן בפניה על זה שהחתונה שלנו באמצ"ש - מראש שמתי אותו ברזרבה, אבל עדין). בערב המקווה שלי היא הגיעה ממש לקראת הסוף לאחותי - שם הייתה מעין מסיבונת - וסיפרה לי שהוא לא יגיע (מה אני אמורה לעשות עם המידע הזה?). לפני שהלכתי למקווה ודיברתי איתה בטלפון - היא אמרה לי שהחברות שלי שארגנו את מסיבת הרווקות היו ממש לא בסדר כי הן אמרו לה שזה לא לעניין שהיא לא הודיעה להן שהיא לא מגיעה והן בנו עליה! (לא מפילים כאלה פצצות על בן אדם ערב לפני החתונה. במיוחד שאח"כ בדקתי עם החברות שלי שטוענות בתוקף שזה ממש לא מה שהיה). ולעומתה, יש לי חברה אחרת - נהדרת ותומכת שהייתה איתי לכל אורך הדרך והיא מכירה אותי "רק" ארבע-חמש שנים (לעומת בערך 10 שנים). היא יודעת להיות חברה וגם לי כיף להשקיע בה (בגלל זה גם ארגנתי לה מסיבת יום הולדת אצלי בבית).   בעקבות ההתנסות הזו, אני לא רואה את החברה "הותיקה" באותו אור, אבל עם החברה השניה הקשר רק התחזק והתמזל מזלי להכיר אותה ולזכות בכזו חברה טובה!


----------



## elin86 (29/2/12)

ממש ככה! 
זה בהחלט קירב ביני ובין החברה היותר "חדשה". כמות הפירגון שקיבלתי ממנה היתה מדהימה..


----------



## yaya87 (1/3/12)

ואני גם מתלבטת ממי לבקש להיות איתי 
בחבורה הקבועה שלנו אנחנו היחידים שלא נשואים אלו שכן נשואים עובדים בעבודות ממש תובעניות או שבהריון או עם ילדים יש לי חברה שחשבתי לבקש ממנה אבל היא תהיה בהריון מתקדם והיא אמרה שהיא לא רוצה להתחייב חשבתי לבקש מחברה אחרת מהצבא אבל היא ממש מסננת ונעלמה בתקופה האחרונה וממש לא בא לי יחס כזה ולאור זה שניתקתי קשר עם חברות מהתיכון אני כבר לא יודעת מה לעשות ממי מבקשים? חיפוש שמלה ותכשיטים אני עושה ועשיתי עם אמא...


----------



## pipidi (1/3/12)

אחיות? אם יש כמובן. 
אצלי המלוות היו אחיותיי ואמא שלי. בעיקר כי הן רצו להיות מאופרות ומסורקות על ידי מי שסידרו אותי. לצילומים עצמן, הן לא הצטרפו ונשארו להמשיך להתארגן בחדר במלון. כשבעצם החבר הכי טוב של החתן נהג אותנו לאן שצריך ועשה את זה ברצון רב.


----------



## yaya87 (1/3/12)

יש לי רק אח 
(אשכנזים שכמונו) ואני לא בקשר מספיק טוב עם החברה שלו בשביל זה וכל החברות שלי מהתיכון אני כמעט או בכלל לא בקשר איתן,לפחות לא מספיק קשר ליום שלם יחד אוףףףףףףףףףףףף


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

אני מכנה ללוות אותך


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

*מוכנה


----------



## pipidi (1/3/12)

אל תתבאסי 
מלווה זה לא חובה. אם את נהנית מחברתה של אמא שלך (ציינת שהיא באה איתך למדידות וקניית תכשיטים) את יכולה להזמין אותה. גם לי אין חברות קרובות שיקריבו יום עבודה/זמן עם הילידים בשבילי, אני בסדר גמור עם זה שיש להן חיים. אם היתה מישהי שממש היית רוצה שתהיה איתך לאורך היום, שמה בטח כבר היה קופץ לך (גם אם קפץ לא בטוח שהיא תוכל להיות שם איתך, וחשוב להבין את זה גם).


----------



## yaya87 (1/3/12)

קפץ לי שם 
אבל היא קצת נעלמה בזמן האחרון.ממש בפתאומיות. והבעיה היא שהעלו לי את הרעיון שאם אני לוקחת את אמא אז מה עם החמות לעתיד? אנחנו ביחסים מצויינים אבל לא יודעת. גם יש לא מעט אורחים שמגיעים מחו"ל וצריך להיות איתם


----------



## pipidi (1/3/12)

לגבי החמות לא יכולה להגיד בדיוק 
אצלי גם ככה כבר נהיה כמעט שישו שימחו (2 אחיות, אמא צלמת, צלמת וידאו וצלם מתנדב)? חמותי התעניינה היכן אני עושה מתוך מחשבה להצטרף, אך היא קיוותה שזה יהיה קרוב יותר לאזור המגורים ושזה יהיה מן "סלון כלות". היא ירדה מזה (לא יודעת למה) כשאמרתי לה שאני מזמינה מאפשרת ומסרקת לחדר במלון. לא היתה לי התנגדות לו היתה רוצה להצטרף, אבל לא דחפתי לשם מצד שני. וזה שאת לוקחת את אמא שלך, ממש לא אומר שיש איזה חובה לגבי החמות. ואף לא יצפה את זה ממך.


----------



## yaya87 (2/3/12)

אין לי אחיות אז זה לא יהיה שישו ושימחו 
יש לי אמא ואח. היופי הוא שהאמהות שלנו מכירות משנות ה70 ככה שאנחנו מראש די משפחה אחת גדולה אני מניחה שאני אחליט יותר בעניין אחרי המדידה ובירורים נוספים עם המעצבת (לקחתי חבילה של שמלה-שיער-איפור-שמלה לשושבינה-כרית לטבעות-זר לכלהה-קישוט לרכב ועם אפשרות השאלה של שאל והינומה ותכשיטים)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

את לא צריכה להזמין את החמות לעתיד 
אמא זה אמא. חמות זה חמות. אם את רוצה להזמין אותה- תזמיני אותה, אבל אם את חושבת שזה לא יתאים לך ביום החתונה- לגיטימי לחלוטין. מה שאת כן יכולה לעשות זה להציע לה לבוא אחרי שתצאו ובזמן הזה אמא שלך ממילא תהיה בחדר כי גם אותה יאפרו ואז גם היא תוכל להתאפר אצל אנשי המקצוע שלך.


----------



## limorlim (29/2/12)

נשים נשים שק של נחשים 
ותסלחנה לי בנות הפורום... אבל מניסיוני המר עם חברות (רובן המכריע לפחות) - המסקנה היא שאישה לאישה זאב. היו לי כמה וכמה חברות שהגדרתי בחיי כחברות טובות (בדגש על חברת ילדות שהיינו יחד ביסודי, חטיבה, תיכון ואפילו בצבא), אבל עם כולן התבדתי, נפגעתי ונכוותי. אני לא יודעת אם זה נובע מקנאה, או שזה האופי הנשי לא להחמיא ולפרגן, אלא למצוא איפה לעקוץ.... אבל רוב המקרים שנתקלתי בהם - חברות בנות זה עם של קפדהו וחשדהו, לפחות עבורי (ולא סתם אני מסתרת טוב יותר עם בנים ויש לי יותר ידידים מידידות). שורה תחתונה, החברה הכי טובה יכולה להיות אך ורק אמא


----------



## Bobbachka (29/2/12)

מסכימה איתך! 
כמובן שכל מקרה לגופו, אבל גם החברה הכי טובה שלי, זו אמא שלי- היא לעולם לא תאכזב אותי, לא תהסס לסייע לי ותמיד תמיד תפרגן!


----------



## אירוש24 (2/3/12)

כל כך מסכימה איתך 
אני אפילו על אחותי לא יכול לסמוך כל פעם שיש לי משהו עם זה השמלה או כל דבר אחר היא פשוט שוכחת וקובעת מוכניות וזה כל כך מעליב !!!! לא יכולה לסמוך על אף אחד..


----------



## לירן224 (3/3/12)

מסכימה איתך!!!


----------



## Nightmare18 (3/3/12)

גם אצלי זה אותו המצב 
כל חברה שהייתה לי בסוף פגעה בי ... היום למדתי רק לספר דברים לאמא ולחבר שלי...


----------



## hadar 25 (29/2/12)

מממ..האמת שאני יכולה במקום מסוים להבין אותה 
תשמעי, היא השקיעה...היא ארגנה...היא חשבה על מה יעשה לך טוב... נכון שזה יצא עקום...צודקת שפיינטבול יומיים לפני חתונה זה מתכון לסימנים כחולים... נכון שאולי האוכל לא היה לטעמך.... נכון שהיא אמרה שהיא תביא ספרים ללמוד ביום ההתארגנות ( אולי זאת הדרך שלה להגיד שלמרות שהיא בהיסטריה של לחץ זמן, היא בכל זאת באה בשבילך לכבד אותך?...) אני מבינה למה היא נעלבה, כי אולי היא לא הרגישה שהערכת מה שהיא עשתה בשבילך וזה בכלל לא משנה האיכות של הדברים ומה היא בחרה, היא עשתה את זה ממקום אכפתי כלפייך.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

עם כל הכבוד, 
בלי קשר לטעם האוכל ,מה היה לארגן??? להזמין מקום במסעדה??? זה אני עושה בשניה אפילו בלי להרים את הטלפון! השקיעה במה??? ממש לא מצליחה להבין ,זה לא שצעקתי עליה או משהו ,אבל תכלס היה ברור שמשהו כזה יקרה כי כאילו הכל תמיד צריך להיות סביבה , ומה שהכי הציק לה זה איך היא תראה מול המנהל של המסעדה... חבל על האנרגיות אתן צריכות להכיר אותה כדי להבין באמת...


----------



## miki214 (29/2/12)

אני חייבת לשתף סיפור דומה... 
יש לי חברה טובה שהיא מסוכסכת עם חלק מחברותיי וחלק היא לא מכירה בכלל. בעקבות זה ובעקבות זה שהיא טיפוס שמאוד רוצה להיות במרכז החלטתי שלא להזמין אותה למסיבת רווקות שלי. חשוב לציין שהיא חברה טובה אבל אנחנו מתראות בערך פעם בשנה. בקיצר כמובן שהיא גילתה על המסיבת רווקות דרך הפייסבוק למרות שזה מטופש, למה היא לא שאלה אותי כל הזמן הזה האם יש לי מסיבת רווקות? היא לא שאלה וגם לא הציעה לארגן למרות שאני אירגנתי את שלה. בקיצר היא גילתה שהיתה מסיבה ובלעדייה, כתבה לי על העמוד שלי בפייסבוק "איזה כייף היה במסיבה, תודה שהזמנת אותי." כשהתחלתי לכתוב לה בפרטי שגם ככה היא לא טיפוס של אנשים ועכשיו שיש לה 2 ילדות בבית, חסכתי לה.. היא ענתה שהיא לא מתכוונת לריב איתי שבוע לפניי החתונה. היתה לי תחושה שהיא תבריז מהחתונה, אבל אז ראיתי את בעלה בזווית העין בקבלת פנים. בהמשך הבנתי שהם לא שם ואחריי שספרנו את הצ'קים ראיתי שרק הוא בא לשים לנו צ'ק. כמובן ששלחתי לה סמס בשפה שלה, איזה כייף שבאתם ועשיתם שמח. תודה על המתנה. מאז עברו שבועיים לא שמעתי ממנה יותר.


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/3/12)

אוי לא.. 
איזה סיפור נוראי..


----------



## scarlet moon (1/3/12)

לפי הסיפור 
אני מסוגלת להבין למה היא נעלבה...


----------



## לירן224 (3/3/12)

גם אני....כמו שאמרתי יש דברים בלתי הפיכים


----------



## adush21 (1/3/12)

העולם הווירטואלי יכול להרוס קשרים בעולם האמית 
אולי זה קשה להבין כרגע, כי נפגעת מכל הסיפור, אבל דברים שאנחנו מקלידים מקבלים משמעות אחרת בצד השני. אפשר לקרוא משפט מסוים בצורה נוקבת או סרקסטית, אפשר בנימה רצינית או הומוריסטית. לפעמים יותר נוח לנו להתחבא מאחורי פייסבוק, מייל או הודעת טקסט מאשר לדבר. אם החברות הזאת חשובה לך הייתי מנסה לדבר איתה. עושה רושם ששני הצדדים נפגעו, אבל בגלל הקירבה של האירועים לחתונה לא יצא לכן ללבן דברים. מקווה שזה יסתדר. בהצלחה ומזל טוב


----------



## cherrycat (2/3/12)

סביר להניח שגם לא תשמעי ממנה 
את כותבת שהיא חברה טובה אבל כניראה שאת לא כזו. הנחת שבגלל שהיא מסוכסכת עם חלק מהחברות שלך אז היא תעשה בעיות במסיבה (בין היתר כי היא אוהבת להיות במרכז ואיזו דרך נהדרת זו למשוך צומי) ולא נתת לה להינות מהספק. הנחת שהיא אמורה להציע לך לארגן את מסיבת הרווקות רק כי את ארגנת את שלה אבל את אפילו לא טרחת לספר לה שאת רוצה אחת. לגלות שהתקיימה מסיבה דרך פייסבוק וחברתך ה"טובה" לא הזמינה אותך זו סיבה מצויינת לסיים חברות ואני מבינה היטב למה היא הגיבה איך שהגיבה. טוב שהחלטת במקומה ששתי הילדות שלה הן מטרד שלא מאפשר השתתפות במסיבה וגם ככה האופי שלה מספיק חרא שאף אחת לא תרצה לבלות איתה (בדיוק כך ניראה בין השורות המשפט שלך "גם ככה היא לא טיפוס של אנשים"). אגב, זה היה יפה מאוד מצידם שלפחות בעלה בא ושם לך צ'ק, אני לא בטוחה שאני הייתי מגיעה אם היו מתייחסים אלי כך.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (2/3/12)




----------



## miki214 (3/3/12)

לפניי שאת רצה למסקנות.. 
במסיבת רווקות שלה כשהיא ראתה שכולן מדברות וכולן בסבבה (לא הכרנו לפניי) ולא מרוכזות בה היא התחילה להשפיל אחת אחת ולספר לכולן על כולן איך הן עושות סקס, כמה, למה ומתי. מימיי לא הייתי מושפלת ככה! אחריי החתונה שלה, העמדתי אותה על כך במקום ואמרתי לה שיותר אני לא יוכל להראות את הפרצוף שלי מול חברותיי. זו היתה תקופה שלאחר מכן לא דיברנו. לאחר שהיא התנצלה מיליון פעם! חזרנו לדבר ואז היא נכנסה להריון והחליטה שוב לנתק מגעים. היא חזרה לדבר איתי ככה סתם ביום שהיא ילדה שלחה לי סמס. כמובן שאני באתי לבית חולים והייתי איתה ועזרתי לה. כעבור שנה היא שוב נכנסה להריון ואז שוב התרחקה וחזרה לדבר שהיא ילדה ושוב הייתי איתה וקניתי מתנות ועזרתי. כשאני הודעתי על חתונה!! לקח לה כמה ימים טובים להתקשר אליי בחזרה ולשמוע את הסיפור. כמו כן כל הזמן הזה שאני עם הבן זוג שלי, ניסיתי שניפגש ושהיא ובעלה יכירו אותו אבל כל ניסיון מצידנו כלל בסופו של דבר הברזה (וחשוב לציין של הדקה ה90) מהצד שלהם. כמו כן שהם עברו לדירה שהם קנו, קניתי להם מתנה גדולה! וכל פעם ניסיתי שנבוא שראיתי שעובר זמן ופשוט לא יצא להיפגש (בגללם). אחריי שאני אירגנתי את המסיבת רווקות, הייתי המלווה שלה ביום החתונה, בחינה ובמקווה. הייתי מצפה שלפחות היא תבוא ותשאל, אפשר לעזור במשהו? את רוצה שאני אלווה אותך? משהו!!! וכלום!!! כל אחת מחברותיי שהייתי שם בשבילה בתקופה הזאת, כולן הציעו את עצמן וכולן עזרו. רק היא לא. ונכון היא לא החברה הכי טובה שלי בעקבות האירועים הנ"ל ואם היה לי מספיק חשוב הייתי מתקשרת אבל יש לי חברה יותר טובה בעצם הכי טובה שאיתה היא מסוכסכת והיא יותר חשובה לי ולכן היה לי חישוב שאותה חברה הכי טובה תהנה במסיבת רווקות מאשר החברה האחרת. יכולתי שלא לשים תמונות בפייסבוק אם באמת הייתי רוצה להיזהר אבל בחרתי אחרת.


----------



## cherrycat (3/3/12)

ניראה לי שאני מסכימה עם Shira 
אתן לא חברות 'טובות'. היא אולי התנהגה מגעיל במסיבת הרווקות שלה אבל היא התנצלה, אפילו מליון פעם. סלחת? תעברי הלאה. שאלת אותה למה היא ניתקה מגע בתקופת ההריון? קחי בחשבון שעם שני ילדים קטנים מפגשי חברה למינהם הופכים ליותר מסובכים לביצוע, אל תצפי ממנה שתיהיה זמינה לזה באותה מידה כמוך. לי יש חברה שקנתה דירה לפני יותר משנה וחצי ועדיין לא קיבלתי ממנה הזמנה רשמית לקפוץ לביקור חנוכת בית, ואני מבינה אותה לחלוטין- עם תינוק אחד זה מסובך אז עם 2? את באמת מצפה מאימא ל-2 ילדים קטנים שתלווה אותך ביום החתונה? לזאת שכן ליוותה אותך יש ילדים? לפי תבנית ההתנהגות שעולה מהתיאור שלך, לא ממש ברור לי למה ציפית ממנה שתתעניין ותציע עזרה. היא לא תשתנה, או שתקבלי אותה איך שהיא או שתנתקי מגע.


----------



## miki214 (4/3/12)

אני ממש לא מקבלת את נושא אמא ל2 אז אין לה זמן 
רוב החברות שלי הן אימהות ל2 וליותר. כולן עובדות חלקן גם עובדות וגם סטודנטיות. המלוות שלי הן גם אימהות ל2!!! אז ככה שאני לא קונה את התירוץ. ולא למצוא שנה וחצי ערב אחד להכיר את בעלי לעתיד נשמע לי מטורף במיוחד שכל חברותיי נשואות עם ילדים ויש להן שלל עיסוקים אחרים וכן מצאו זמן. כנראה שצריך להיות שם כדי להבין את הצד שלי ואת הצד שלה.


----------



## shira3121 (2/3/12)

בלי קשר למי צודקת ומי אשמה חברה שרואים פעם 
בשנה היא לא חברה טובה אלא חברה רחוקה אלא אם כן את או היא גרות בחו"ל.


----------



## Natalila (2/3/12)

לא מסכיה איתך.. 
יש לי כמה חברות שנסיבות החיים לא מאפשרים לנו להיפגש כל שני וחמיש אבל אנחנו עדיין חברות מאוד מאוד טובות


----------



## shira3121 (2/3/12)

לא אמרתי שמוכרחים להיפגש כל שני וחמישי 
אבל חברים שאני רוצה לראות אני מתאמצת ורואה לפחות פעם בכמה חודשים (אני גרה בבאר שבע והם בחיפה) אבל אם רואים בן אדם פעם בשנה זה כי לא כל כך חשוב לראות אותו ואז ההגדרה זה חבר רחוק.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

הזמנות- 
את ההזמנות הוצאנו בפרי פרינט בחולון –אנשים חמודים מאוד ההזמנות עלו לנו שקל וחצי להזמנה וקיבלנו מגנטים של save the date מתנה... התמונה על ההזמנה היא התמונה שצולמה בבורגס יום לפני ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הוצאנו שני נוסחים להזמנה ,אחד למשפחה ואחד לחברים כי היו הרבה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/2/12)

צד אחורי...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

וזו הגרסה שהחברים קיבלו...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

צילום -חובה לפני הכל!!! 
כי מעכשיו כל התמונות הן שלו! אור זהבי, אין לי מילים באמת! לא יכולתי לבקש מעבר למה שהיה לאור להציע, הוא ענה על כל בקשה וכל גחמה שהיתה לי באותו יום (שלא לדבר על הטלפונים המציקים שלפני
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) אור הגיע ביום החתונה עם חיוך ענק על הפנים מלווה בצלם הוידאו המוכשר צחי אשר (פרטים בהמשך) ומהשניה שהם הגיעו לא הפסיקו הצחוקים! הכל זרם והוא עבד בהרמוניה מופתית עם המאפרת ודאג לתעד כל הבעה וכל רגש ולא פספס כלום ,אור כל כך מסור למקצוע שלו שכדי להשיג צילום שנראה לו פלאי הוא אפילו זוחל על הרצפה ואני מצטערת שברגעים האלה לא היתה עלי מצלמה כדי לתעד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אז מי שראתה את השם שלי כאן שמה לב שכל הזמן המלצתי וממליצה על אור ,עכשיו אני כבר עושה את זה מנסיון! וואוו,תודה אור!!! (אני יודעת שאתה כאן מדי פעם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

וידאומן- 
צחי אשר! עוד אחת מהבחירות המוצלחות שלי לחתונה ! פשוט מותק ומוכשר בטירוף!!! עם כל הצחוקים שמסביב הוא לוקח כל כך ברצינות את העבודה שלו שזה פשוט מדהים, תמיד מחפש זויות מיוחדות ושוטים מופלאים ודואג שכל שניה ביום הזה תתועד . מי שחשוב לה הוידאו של החתונה אני ממליצה לה בחום לדבר עם צחי  !


----------



## m e i t u l (29/2/12)

שאלה בנוגע לוידאו 
אור זהבי עובד גם עם צלמי וידאו אחרים? אם כן, ידוע לך עם מי? חשבתי שהוא עובד רק עם צחי אשר. תודה!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

האמת... 
שאין לי מושג עם מי ואם בכלל.... אני ביקשתי במיוחד את צחי...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

התארגנות- 
אני בחרתי ומציעה לכל אחת להתארגן בבית ! השקט הנפשי לא יאמן! הכל נמצא איתי ואני מרגישה הכי בנוח שאפשר ....כמשו שאמרתי ,התארגנתי לבד בבית ללא מלוות.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

שיער או ,קוקווו?! את רוצה לעשות קוקו???? 
קוקו??? אז כן , אני התחתנתי עם קוקו ומברכת על ההחלטה הזו כל יום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  אז כמובן שמפאת המקצוע שלי והעובדה שאני לא סובלת שמשחקים לי בשיער לא היתה שום התלבטות לגבי מי יעשה לי את ה"תסרוקת" ביום החתונה, אז היות וביום יום אני עם קוקו אז החלטתי לשדרג קצת ועשיתי קוקו חלק
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ונכון שיש לי שיער ארוך ומלא בטירוף אבל עם פן פתאום היה חסר לי הנפח אז החלטתי לשים תוספת שיער וזה יצא פשוט מושלם!!! מיד יהיו כל התמונות...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

איפור -אירית סדרה המושלמת!!! 
חשבתי שהבחירה של ,מי תהיה המאפרת שלי ביום החתונה תהיה ההחלטה הכי קשה בחתונה הזו אבל לשמחתי ביום בהיר אחד פגשתי את אירית בדרך לא דרך ואין לי מושג מה בדיוק אבל משהו בה אמר לי שאני יכולה להיות רגועה איתה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שנה וחצי אחרי ההכרות איתה הגיעה ההצעה... הגעתי אליה לנסיון בלי שום כיוון או מושג ל-מה אני רוצה לעשות משום שבחיים לא התאפרתי לפני ואמרתי לה פשוט לזרום  ,אירית הגיעה אלי הביתה ביום החתונה כמובן שהקדימה בזמן ועבדה ברוגע ושלוות שלא ניתן לתאר אפילו, זרמה כל כך טוב עם הצלמים (היו שלושה) ואפשרה להם הפסקות צילום וזויות שאני מאמינה שלא היו הכי נוחות בעולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 האיפור יצא מדהים אחרי המלצה שלה זרמנו על איילינר ואודם אדום ועד היום (שבוע אחרי החתונה) אני מקבלת טלפונים ומחמאות על כמה מדהימה הייתי.  ממליצה בחום!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

עם אירית המהממת!!


----------



## lanit (1/3/12)

לגמרי קוקו! ממש אהבתי


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

תודה


----------



## sleep10 (29/2/12)

אני חייבת להבין משהו 
את מאפרת ומסרקת אחרות אך לא מתאפרת בעצמך בדר"כ?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

בדיוק! 
בחיים(!) לא התאפרתי...


----------



## elin86 (29/2/12)

לא הבנתי 
לא התאפרת מעולם? את לא מאפרת


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

הסנדלר הולך יחף...


----------



## elin86 (2/3/12)

מעניין למה בחרת להיות מאפרת 
זה בכלל לא מובן מאליו.. אני מניחה שמאפרות לפי רוב גם הן אוהבות להתאפר..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)

הבחירה שלי... 
אני מתה על איפור וממש לא אוהבת להתאפר....העניין הוא שאני כל הזמן נוגעת בפנים ומשחקת בעיניים אז אני מוותרת מראש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני הגעתי למקום של האיפור מזה שהייתי רואה כלות שמאופרות כמו דראג קווינז אם לא יותר גרוע ויום אחד החלטתי שממש בא לי להוציא כלות עדינות לא"כבדות" מבחינת האיפור וכך היה... אני התחלתי לאפר בהפקות וצילומים מגניבים כאלה לפני שהתחלתי עם כלות ובדקתי שאני בכלל מתחברת לתחום ויצא שאני מתה על זה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

ציפורניים 
חודש לפני החתונה החלטתי לראות אם נוח לי עם ציפורניים אז עשיתי בנייה אצל מישהי שלא אזכיר את שמה כי יש מצב שתכירו ,(תוכלו לשאול בפרטי) וזה היה פשוט זוועתי!!! אז פשוט הורדתי אותן זריז והלכתי למקום בנתניה בהמלצתה של אמא שלי ויצא מושלם!!! אז מי שבאזור נתניה ומחפשת ,ברחוב שטמפפר יש בחורה שקוראים לה דנה והיא עובדת  בצורה מושלמת וממש מהר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בתמונה גם הצצה לטבעת אירוסין


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/2/12)

ציפורניים אדומות מושלמות!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## בילבי גרב אדומה1 (1/3/12)

איך קוראים למקום בשטמפפר? 
תודה רבה!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

דנה חן... 
אם את רוצה טלפון שלחי לי מסר כי לא נראה לי שמותר לשים פה...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

נעליים או "תפסיקו להסתכל עלי עם פרצוף מרחם!!!" אז כבר שיתפתי אתכן בבעיה שלי ,אני מידה 42 בנעליים ולטענת המוכרות בחנויות ,42 זה מידה של גברים... אז איך בכל זאת מצאתי נעליים ,הייתה לי כלה לפני כחצי שנה שהיו לה את הנעליים הכי יפות שראיתי בחיי!!! (ואני לא מגזימה) אז כמובן שבעולם מושלם אני הייתי 10 סנטימטר פחות ואז הייתי גם יכולה לנעול עקבים כמוה ולא להיות גבוהה בראש מבעלי.... אבל ממש עניין אותי מאיפה היא קנתה אותן כי ממש אהבתי את הסגנון היא ישר זרקה לאויר את השם אירגולר צ'וייס ואני שלא הבנתי שזה שם של חברה עניתי לה ,דהההההה זאת אני, תמיד מיוחדת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואז היא תיקנה ואמרה ,אירגולר צ'וייס ,זה שם של חברה ומוכרים אותן ב"שופרא-בהונות" ,אני לא אשקר ,באותה השניה הרמתי להם טלפון בשביל לבדוק אם יש מידות מעל 40-41... המוכרת אמרה לי שכן כי זו לא חברה מהארץ ואצלם זה מאוד נפוץ המידה הזו ויום אחרי התייצבתי בחנות ... נכנסתי ובלי להסתכל יותר מדי מצאתי את הזוג המושלם !!! נוחות בטירוף ומהממות!!! הבנות שם פשוט חמודות ,אז נכון שזו לא חנות של נעלי כלה אבל לכלה הלא שיגרתית זו חנות מושלמת!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/2/12)

הנעליים של אירגולר צ'ויס מגניבות בטירוף! 
נתקלתי בהן פעם בבלוג אופנה והן היו נראות ממש מדליקות ונחרטו לי בזיכרון, אבל לא ידעתי שמביאים אותן לארץ. הנעליים שלך מצליחות להיות גם מגניבות, גם עדינות וגם מתאימות בצורה מושלמת לשמלת כלה!


----------



## sha8845 (29/2/12)

בעיה דומה: מידה 44 
אני מידה 44!!! אני עדיין לא יודעת מה לעשות בקשר לנעליים... חשבתי אולי למצוא משהו אלגנטי ולבן של קרוקס כי לפעמים הסנדלים שלהם במידה 11 (כאילו 42) עולות עליי. או להזמין מאיביי. כל הכבוד הנעליים נהדרות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/2/12)

יש לי חברה במידה 44 
היא קונה נעליים בהזמנה מיוחדת ממקום ביפו. אני יודעת שהנעליים שלה תמיד יקרות מהרגיל, בגלל שהיא מזמינה אותן בהזמנה מיוחדת. שמעתי על הרבה מקומות ביפו שאת בוחרת את הצבע והסגנון והם מכינים לך את הנעל לפי מה שאת מבקשת. נסי בנעלי אלינור שבנות כותבות עליהם שהם עושים נעליים בהזמנה מיוחדת. אולי זה הפתרון שלך. את גם יכולה לנסות לבצע הזמנה באינטרנט מאתרים אמריקניים או דומים - היו כאן בנות שכתבו על זה בעבר.


----------



## sha8845 (29/2/12)

אני מכירה את יפו 
הבעיה שם זה שהאיכות מאוד גרועה. הפסקתי לקנות שם כי זה נעליים לא זולות שנהרסות אחרי שנה אחת מקסימום. ולחתונה אני רוצה משהו שבטוח יהיה לי נוח לרקוד בו אז יפו זה לא ניראת לי אופציה טובה. בכל מקרה תודה רבה על העצה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/2/12)

זכור לי שחברה שלי אמרה לי שהן מחזיקות לה 
אולי יש כמה חנויות כאלה ביפו? אם תרצי, אוכל לברר לך בדיוק איפה.


----------



## הילהוגיל (29/2/12)

שלי מיפו 
ודווקא מחזיקות יופי!. יש חנות אחת שאני תמיד קונה בה ואין שום בעיה עם שום נעל. המחיר שם יחסית סביר בין 300-400 שגם נעל במידה רגילה יכולה לעלות ככה. ואני מוציאה את היוצאי דופן נעלים ב 30 שקל ב TOGO וכאלה שאין אף פעם במידה שלי אבל שמעתי השמצות (שוב לא יכולה להעיד ממקור ראשון). תרצי אני אתאר לך איפה החנות נמצאת כי אני לא זוכרת את השם  זה באזור הכיכר שמה הגדולה ליד השעון לכיוון צפון אני חושבת..(אם אני לא מתבלבלת.. תגידי אם תרצי במדויק יותר)


----------



## אביה המואביה (1/3/12)

togo על הפנים... 
קניתי שם שני זוגות נעליים בחורף האחרון שניהם נהרסו לי תוך גג חודשיים.. וזה לא שעשיתי איתן משהו יוצא דופן..


----------



## המרחפת (10/3/12)

סחתיין על הכתבה בערוץ 10


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

תכשיטים 
אין למי לתת קרדיט כי אני לא זוכרת את השם ,היות ואני אלרגית לכל דבר שזז בערך אז את השרשרת והעגילים שרוב הכלות קונות מגולדפילד אני הייתי צריכה מזהב... יקררררר אבך ממש אהבתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קניתי אותם אצל צורף בנתניה שלצערי אני לא זוכרת/יודעת את  שמו אבל אם משהי ממש תרצה אני אבדוק...


----------



## elin86 (29/2/12)

את עושה לנו טיזינג לשמלה?! 





 לא הוגן..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

טבעות-לויס !!! 
מה שצריך לקרות קורה! כשבוע לפני קניית הטבעות רפרפתי בתמונות של טבעות בגוגל ומצאתי את תמונה של טבעת מושלמת שממש אהבתי ,ליד הטבעת לא היו פרטים ולא שם ולא כלום אז פשוט המשכתי הלאה ,את התמונה שמרתי על המחשב למקרה שאני לא אמצא טבעת שאני אוהבת אז אני אלך למעצב שיעשה לי... הגיע יום החיפוש וכמובן שעברנו בג'קסון ודומיו ואז חשבנו שאפשר ללכת למקום שהוא קנה לי את הטבעת אירוסין וכך היה ,אחרי מבט מאוד מאוד קצר מצאתי אותה!!! האחת!!! אותה טבעת שראיתי בתמונות בגוגל בלי שום רמז לאיפה אפשר להשיג אותה.... אז כמובן שהזמנו במקום בלי לחשוב פעמיים. אני רוצה לשבח את ליה מלויס על היחס המדהים והאכפתיות, גם כשטבעת האירוסין היתה קטנה עלי הם הרחיבו לי אותה ללא עלות כלל! וכך גם עם טבעת הנישואין , הם אומרים שזה חלק מהשירות... באמת באמת ממליצה!  אני בכיף אתן פרטים בפרטי למי שמעוניינת...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

עוד מהטבעות כי אור זרם


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

ועוד אחת על הלואקר שנישנשתי


----------



## talaila (29/2/12)

איזה טבעת מהממת


----------



## lanit (29/2/12)

הטבעת שלך מהממת! 
אם היינו עושים טבעות, כנראה שהייתי הולכת על טבעת כזו.


----------



## sleep10 (29/2/12)

וואו! כזאת טבעת אני רוצה! 
אולי גם לי זה יעבוד...


----------



## שירנציקן (29/2/12)

ואווו הטבעת אחת היפות!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

אההההה שמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כמו שכבר סיפרתי כאן בעבר , זה היה ממש במקרה, חברה אמרה לי שיש מכירה אצל רן צוריאל ,כל השמלות בין 750 ל3000 אז אמרתי לעצמי שאני בטח אגיע למכירה ויהיו שם עוד 100 כלות צווחניות שרצות ערומות עם מלא שמלות בידיים אז אני פשוט אמדוד כדי לראות סגנון כי בטח לא יהיה גם ככה משהו במידה שלי (כי זה אף פעם לא קורה...) נכנסתי לסטודיו המדהים של צורי וישר קלטתי אותה בזווית העין ,השמלה שלי ניגשתי אליה ועל פני השטח היא גם נראתה בגודל המתאים ,נכנסתי למדוד  וזו היתה אהבה ממבט ראשון !!! אני כמובן לא הסכמתי להוריד אותה כדי שכלות אחרות לא ייקחו אותה, אז הרמתי טלפון לאמא שבכלל לא ידעה שאני מודדת ואמרתי לה ,אמא בואי!!! ואחרי הסבר קצר היא באה מנתניה לתל אביב ובשניה שהיא נכנסה לסטודיו היו לה דמעות בעיניים והיא אמרה שזה ממש דומה לשמלה שהיא לבשה בחתונה שלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ממליצה בחום על צורי והצוות שלו!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

ומאחורה...


----------



## rw12 (29/2/12)

השמלה מהממת!! 
מאוד מיוחדת ומאוד יפה עלייך!


----------



## זרימת חיים (29/2/12)

שמלה מדהימה 
בעלת לוק מיוחד ,הכל נראה מהמם! מחכה לעוד תמונות


----------



## lady midnight1 (29/2/12)

השמלה מושלמת!


----------



## pipidi (29/2/12)

WOW


----------



## m e i t u l (29/2/12)

את כל כך יפה!!!! 
איזה מגניב שמצאת שמלה מדהימה כל כך בקלות ובמחיר כל כך שווה =)


----------



## sleep10 (29/2/12)

מושלמת


----------



## נעמה מתרגשת (29/2/12)

אני קניתי בפליסיטה 
השמלה שלך אכן מהממת... אני תפרתי שמלה למידות שלי בפליסיטה והיא עלתה לי 3500 שח. אף אחת לא לבשה קודם והיא נשארת שלי. השמלה מהממת ואני כל כך שמחה שלא הוצאתי עלי הכל כך הרבה כסף...


----------



## sigalit33 (29/2/12)

שמלה מהממת!


----------



## pinky0195 (29/2/12)

אם יורשה לי..... 
את ממש מהממת!!!! השמלה, האיפור, הקוקו, את ממש יפיפייה!!!! אני אמשיך לקרוא את יתר הקרדיטים ואגיב לך בסוף אבל לא יכולתי שלא להגיד לך שבתור כלה את עוצרת נשימה!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

סמקתי


----------



## lanit (1/3/12)

מסכימה עם כל מילה! 
את גורמת לזה להראות כ"כ פשוט וכ"כ קלאסי- אודם אדום, אייליינר, קוקו ושמלה מדהימה!


----------



## המרחפת (1/3/12)

מה מחזיק את החזה? 
וברוך השם, יש מה להחזיק


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

איזה כיף
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז זה נראה אמיתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מה שמחזיק ונותן תוספת נחמדה לחזה זה הדבר המושלם הזה... לא לקנות בארץ! סתם יקר... מומלץ בחום לכל מי שהולכת בלי מחוך...


----------



## הילהוגיל (2/3/12)

שאלונת 
היה לך ברזלים בשמלה או משהו כזה? או שרק החזיה  הזו מתחת?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (2/3/12)

רק זה מתחת ...בלי ברזלים...


----------



## lady midnight1 (2/3/12)

זה גאוני! וזה נח??


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)

בטירוף!!!


----------



## המרחפת (2/3/12)

לא הבנתי.... 
זה לא מרים את החזה כמו שעושות כתפיות סטנדרטיות של חזיה? רק מוסיף נפח ושומר אותם שלא יתנפנפו לכל עבר?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)

לא בדיוק... 
הכל תלוי איפה את ממקמת את הקאפים... בעיקרון בשמלת כלה יש קאפים אז אני רק רציתי שלא יהיה מצב שבריקודים יקפוץ משהו החוצה


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/3/12)

די, איזו מדהימה!!! 
תמיד חשבתי לעצמי שאין מצב שאני מתחתנת בשמלה שהיא לא לבנה-לבנה, אבל אחרי שראיתי את השמלה הזו- אני כבר לא בטוחה..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

מפגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))) 
בחצר של הבניין...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

אוווווווווווווווווו


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

ואחרונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ושימו לב לקוקו המגניב שלי


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

בזאת תראו גם את הזר... 
אני חולה על גרברות אז החלטתי להכין את הזר לבד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חייבת לציין שבוא שומש רק לצילומים ...


----------



## m e i t u l (29/2/12)

כל כך אוהבת תמונות שבהן 
מתעדים את החתן מתרגש במפגש! זה כל כך מתוק =)


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## hila19828 (29/2/12)

תמונה מעולה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

חליפה-רבני ברחוב העליה... 
אין תלונות ,היה מבצע של חליפה +עניבה+נעליים+חולצה ב1000 אז זרמנו ויצא מושלם (אבל זה בעלי אז דעתי מכורה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

מקדימים -יש הרבההההה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (29/2/12)

האמת שאני מתה מעייפות אז נמשיך מחר... 
שיהיה לילה מושלם


----------



## limorlim (29/2/12)

איפה הצטלמתם? 
אשמח לשמוע, אני מתחנת באזור


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

האמת ... 
התמונות הראשונות הצטלמנו מתחת לבניין בגינה... וכל השאר בגן ורדים ....  המקום  שם מהמממממם!!!


----------



## Pixelss (1/3/12)

כרמל תגידי לה 
שזה לא המקום זה הצלם.... וכמובן הזוג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 אפשר לקנא בך שאור הצלם שלך? יש לי רק עד החתונה שלי לקנא... כי הוא גם הצלם שלי


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

אומרת אומרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא תצטערי!


----------



## elin86 (29/2/12)

איזו תמונה מיוחדת 
אהבתי מאוד!


----------



## Natalila (29/2/12)

מהמם


----------



## hadar 25 (29/2/12)

קרדיטים יפים מאוד...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

יאללה ממשיכים


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

נמשיך במקדימים (יש מלאאאא)


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/3/12)

איפה הצטלמתם? התפאורה מדהימה!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

כמו שpixelss כתבה למעלה... 
זה לא התפאורה... זה הצלם!!! לכל מי שחושבת שזה איזה מקום פסטוראלי כזה .... זה הפח מתחת לבניין שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אם תעשו בחירה נכונה של צלם, הכל יראה טוב!


----------



## הילהוגיל (1/3/12)

מה?? 
דיי היייתי בטוחה זה בטבע איפשהו איזה חומה כזו.. איפה יש פחים כאלה! בכל מקרה באמת צלם גאון. ידע להכניס לתמונה את הדברים הנכונים לחלוטין! כל הכבוד!


----------



## Bobbachka (2/3/12)

שאפו לצלם! 
גם אני הייתי בטוחה שמדובר באיזה פארק לפחות...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## shira3121 (2/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## sleep10 (2/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

תמונה גאונית!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

אולם-גן ורדים המהממממממממם!!! 
היה לא פחות ממושלם! אני רוצה לפתוח ולהגיד שכשאני מסתכלת אחורה על החתונה שלי לא הייתי משנה כלום,פשוט שום דבר ! כמובן שמשמועות וחברות שהתחתנו הייתי בטוחה ש,זהו סגרנו איתם ועכשיו אין עם מי לדבר אבל ההפך הוא הנכון , הם התייחסו אלינו כלכך יפה וגם בשיחות הטלפון ה"מציקות" נענו עם חיוך ובאו לקראתנו בכל דבר שביקשנו או רצינו... ואז הגיע היום להכיר את מנהל האירוע ,אני עוד מפגישות קודמות ציינתי שאני אשמח אם אורי יהיה מנהל האירוע שלנו ,בהמלצת שלושת הזוגות שהיינו בחתונה שלהם בגן ורדים וכך היה לשמחתנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אורי פשוט מדהים וגורם לכל היום הזה לעבור פשוט חלק! יום החתונה הגיע _(אאאאאההההההההההה) אנחנו הקדמנו קצת להגיע כדי להצטלם קצת בגן המדהים , אחרי 10 דקות מגיע אלינו אורי עם חיוך ענק על הפנים ואומר ,איך לא אמרתם לי שאתם מגיעים??? רציתי לקבל אתכם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 משם הכל התנהל בצורה מושלמת!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

עוד אוירה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

עיצוב...לא להשקיע מלא כסף זה מיותר!!! 
לפי מה שהבנתי בהרבה אולמות צריך לשלם על כל דבר שהוא מעבר למפות ומפיות אז לאלו שרוצים קצת לחסוך אני ממליצה למצוא מקום שיש בו עיצוב בסיסי.... תראו איזה יופי –לא הוספנו שקל מעבר למחיר שסגרנו על מנה!! ותכלס ,בלי לפגוע באלו שמשקיעים בטירוף על עיצוב , מי זוכר איזה שנדליר ישב לכם על השולחן????? ומעבר לזה ,אם האולם נראה זוועה כל כך עד כדי  צורך בעיצוב אז למה סגרתם שם מלחתחילה??? אז כמו שאתם רואים העיצוב הבסיסי של האולם זה פמוט שחור(מהמם לדעתי) ועל חלק מהשולחנות נר שמנת...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

הנר...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

בעיקרון אני מסכימה איתך 
שלא צריך להשקיע המון כסף על עיצוב. אבל איכשהו, למרות שהמקום מאד יפה, ברגע האמת היה לי קשה עם המחשבה שלא יהיו לי פרחים בחתונה- אז השקעתי השקעה מינימאלית והוספתי קצת פרחים. לי זה שיפר את ההרגשה ולכן בעיני זה היה שווה את הכסף. יחד עם זאת, אני מסכימה איתך שלא צריך להשקיע בעיצוב סכום מוגזם - לפעמים תוספות קטנות עושות את ההבדל.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

פרחים זה שונה 
בזה אני מסכימה אני התכוונתי לשנדלירים הזוועתיים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

שנדלירים הם הסיוט שלי! 
הדבר הראשון שאמרתי למעצב כשדיברתי איתו היה שיש לו No No אחד גדול - וזה שנדלירים. לפני החתונה חלמתי כמה פעמים שאני מגיעה למקום האירוע ביום החתונה ועל כל השולחנות מונחים שנדלירים במקום הפרחים שסיכמנו עליהם והמעצב אומר לי: "נגמרו כל הפרחים אבל זה יותר יפה, את לא חושבת?". הסיבה לסיוטים האלה הייתה שדיברתי עם שני מעצבים. המעצבת הראשונה ניסתה "לחדוף" לי את השנטאנץ הרגיל ולא ענתה לי למיילים - אז עברתי הלאה. המעצב השני היה מקסים, מקסים, מקסים ונתן לי מחיר ממש טוב! (גם ביקשתי שיבוא לקראתי). אבל, בגלל שקצת לחצתי בנושא המחיר הוא הציע לי בהתחלה הצעת מחיר עם שנדלירים במקום הפמוטות שביקשתי כי הוא אמר שזה יחסוך לי 500 ש"ח - כי יותר זול להשכיר אותם (ביקשתי ממנו שיתן לי הצעה זולה). אני אמרתי לו בשיחה שלא אכפת לי שהוא יתן לי סידור שולחן יותר צנוע במקום, העיקר שלא יהיו שנדלירים. ואכן - במקום קיבלתי גביעי זכוכית עם נר וכתר של פרחים סביבו שהיה בעיני הרבה יותר מעודן והרבה יותר יפה מהשנדלירים. אבל היו לי חששות (לא הגיוניים כי הוא באמת היה אחלה) שעד החתונה הוא ישכח מה שסיכמנו ומשהו יגמר לו ואני אמצא שנדלירים על השולחנות. בסוף הוא היה ממש אחלה והתקשר אלי כדי להגיד לי שבגלל מזג האוויר הגשום שהיה בשבוע לפני החתונה שלי - אין את הפרחים שרציתי בצבע שביקשתי ולכן קיבלתי פרחים אחרים. בסוף, קיבלתי פרחים לבנים עם לוק מעט יפני.


----------



## דיאנהנה (1/3/12)

מעצב אירועים 
היי דניאל, אפשר לקבל פרטים על המעצב שלך? (במסר כמובן...) ואם אפשר את המחיר. אני ממש לא רוצה להוציא הרבה כסף על העיצוב, אבל בכל זאת רוצה אווירה נעימה ואלגנטית באירוע...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

משום מה דף המסרים שלך לא עולה 
תשלחי לי מסר ואני אשלח לך את המספר בחוזר. אני ממליצה עליו בחום - הוא אדם נעים שנוח לדבר איתו. הוא עשה את כל המאמצים שאקבל עיצוב שיהיה לי נעים וכיפי במחיר שהקצבתי לו (שהיה 4,000 ש"ח). הוא נתן לי טיפים איפה אפשר לחסוך ואיפה יותר להשקיע וגם צ'יפר על הדרך - מעבר לכך שהוא בא לקראתי במחיר. הוא אמר לי - אני נותן לך מחיר טוב, מתחת לזה לא משתלם לי לעשות את האירוע ואני רוצה לבוא בשמחה ובכיף, לתת את המקסימום ושתצא לך תוצאה טובה ואיכותית.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (1/3/12)

אשמח לקבל את פרטי המעצב במסר 
תודה..


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

קבלת פנים


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

עוד אוכל


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

סידרי הושבה ,לעשות לעשות לעשות!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

סלואו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שם השיר הוא love  של הזמר  musiq... מרגש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קחו לינק


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

שיר כניסה לחופה... 
bad english- when i see you smile קחו לינק


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

שיר שבירת כוס -הכי אנחנו שאפשר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
beres hammond- i feel good המילים ,אוי המילים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קחו לינק


----------



## tallyko (1/3/12)

LOL, זה גם היה השיר שלנו!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

איזה צחוקים ,לא ידעתי שאנשים מכירים את השיר 
אתם אוהבים רגאיי?


----------



## sleep10 (2/3/12)

שיר ענק!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

חופה לפרוטוקול....


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

ושוב הטבעת המהממת שלי


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/3/12)

איזו הינומה מדהימה! 
עשיתם את החופה בפנים? היה סוער באותו יום או שזו הייתה בחירה שלכם? קרדיטים מקסימים, ואיזה כיף לשמוע שוב ושוב דברים טובים על גן ורדים


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

קודם כל תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שמישהו שם למעלה כנראה אוהב אותנו כי יום לפני החתונה היה מפול ויום אחרי החתונה היה מבול... ביום החתונה היתה שמש מופתית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והבחירה לחופה בפנים היתה שלנו... לא דאגתי כי ב5 דקות הם פינו את הרחבה כאילו לא היתה מעולם


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

די ג'יי!!! 
ליברה מיוזיק עוד לפני ההצעה היה ברור לנו שניקח את עומרי להיות התקליטן שלנו.. אין מילים לתאר כמה טוב היה!! עמרי היה קשוב מהרגע הראשון והיה לו כל כך חשוב שהחתונה הזאת תהיה אנחנו ושנהנה בה ... לא יודעת מה אבל משהו בו אמר לי מהפגישה הראשונה שזה זה! ההרגשה שלי פשוט אמרה לי לתת לו לזרום ויהיה בסדר , צדקתי והיה פשוט מדהים! דודה שלי שבאה ממנחמיה לא רצתה ללכת עד שאמא שלי הזכירה לה שהיא עובדת למחרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עד היום אנשים לא מפסיקים לפרגן על המוזיקה!!! עומרי מתקלט בטוב טעם וגורם לכל האורחים פשוט לא לעזוב את הרחבה ,את האולם עזבנו בשעה 2 וחצי בלילה עם חיוך ענק על הפנים ! גאה להגיד שיצאתי בהרגשה של וואוו ומאחלת לכולם לסיים את החתונה שלהם בהרגשה כזו...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

עניין הרגאיי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
היות ואנחנו ממש אבל ממש דפוקים (בקטע טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) בעניין הרגאיי אז כמובן שבחתונה שלנו היו כל החברה הטובים כגון אקסום!!! חברים ממש טובים שלנו


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

איזה כיף לכם! 
רגאיי הוא סגנון מוסיקלי כיפי, שמח וצבעוני. אנחנו, בדייט הראשון שלנו, רקדנו לצלילי פיטר טוש!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

ופישי הגדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החליט שבא לו להפתיע ועלה לשיר לנו קצת


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## שירנציקן (2/3/12)

הוי היו ימים של חישגוזים בפארק....


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

וכמובן איך אפשר בלי טוני רייייי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שגם החליט לפנק בשיר


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

אבא שלי מת על טוני


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

ויאלללללה בלאגן!!! 
מתנפחים ושטויות לרחבה זה פשוט חובה!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

ריקודים ריקודים ריקודים


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

סתם כי אהבתי


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

שימו לב שהורדתי חלק מהשמלה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

והשמלה ה"שניה" מאחורה...


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

זה מה שנקרא ,כשהאורות כבים... 
והמשפחה הולכת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 פה התחיל הבלגן הרציני


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

תמונות עם חברים -עם כוווווולם!!!!! 
תשקיעו בזה! לא בצילומי שולחן זה כל כך ניינטיז בעעעע!!!


----------



## cherrycat (1/3/12)

מסכימה ולא מסכימה 
מסכימה ב- 200% שצריך להשקיע בצילומים עם חברים אבל הרבה תלוי בצלם שלכם. צילומי שולחן תופסים גם את אלה שלא רוקדים ואני שמחה שהשקענו ועברנו בין השולחנות כי כשהמסיבה שלנו התחילה הצלם הלך לו לטייל והיו הרבה אנשים שהוא פשוט לא צילם בריקודים, ללא צילומי השולחנות לא היתה נשארת לנו תמונה למזכרת מהם. הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים, מזל טוב לכם!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

הבעיה פה היא בצלם שלכם... 
כמו שאמרת ,זה ממש תלוי בצלם.. בגלל זה אחד הדגשים ששמתי היה על צלם סופר איכותי! ואור היה הבחירה הכי טובה שעשינו בחתונה הזו!


----------



## cherrycat (1/3/12)

אני יודעת שהבעיה בצלם לצערי 
והלוואי שהתמונות שלנו היו מדהימות כמו התמונות שלכם. העיניין הוא שעד יום החתונה עצמו לא מגלים מה יהיה ואף אחת לא חסינה, לכן אני חושבת שלא כדאי לפספס צילמי שולחנות כשרוב האורחים עדיין במקום.


----------



## elin86 (2/3/12)

אנחנו הסתובבנו קצת בזמן האוכל 
לא משהו מאורגן ואפילו בנפרד וככה תפסו אותנו גם עם השולחנות בקטנה.. נחמד לבני משפחה שלא רקדו


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

רוצה להגיד לכולכן/ם המון המון תודה סייעתן לי כל כך! אין עליכם! אני בכיף יענה לכל השאלות שלכן ומקווה שנהניתם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 סיכום קצר: -לעשות הכל רגוע!!! זה פשוט טס ולא שווה את העצבים! -לבחור שמלה נוחה ונעליים נוחות! -לא להתווכח עם המאפרת (למרות שאת מאפרת) היא יודעת מה היא  עושה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -תסרוקת נוחה! -להתארגן בבית או במלון כי אין על הפרטיות והנוחות  וכי זה היום שלכן ואל תתנו ל5 כלות מסביב לקחת את זה מכן!!! -צלם איכותי זה מאסט!!!   -אוכל טוב, זה מה שהאורחים יזכרו בסופו של דבר! -מוזיקה טובה ,תשקיעו ולא רק במזרחית! היו לי בחתונה 4 שירי מזרחית ואנשים עפו באויר שם... -צילומים עם החברים ,קחו את הזמן ותצטלמו עם כל חבר וחבר כי זה מה שנשאר בסוף וזו המזכרת האמיתית, האנשים שעשו לכם שמח ביום המיוחד שלכם... -ריקודים, אל תעזבו את הרחבה אפילו לשניה!!!!!!!!! -קשקושים לרחבה זה מאאאאסט!!!! זה כל כך מקפיץ וכיפי! -לא לספור את הצ'קים בלילה של החתונה מהרבה סיבות ואחת מהן היא שאתם צריכים ללכת לישון בלילה הראשון שלכם כזוג נשוי עם חיוך על הפנים ובלי התחשבנויות וזה גם יכול להיות מבאס אם לא כיסיתם את ההוצאות אז זו לא הרגשה כיפית לישון איתה... -תאהבו -תאהבו -תאהבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















































 מאחלת לכולכן לסיים את הערב המדהים הזה עם ההרגשה שאני סיימתי איתה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מזל טוב מהממות!!!!!


----------



## Pixelss (1/3/12)

לקחת לי את המילים מהפה! 
כל מה שכתבת פה (חוץ ממשפט אחד) זה בדיוק הגישה שלי! כרמל הקדיטים שלך פשוט מעוררי קינאה! התמונות שלכם מ-ע-ל-פ-ו-ת ונראה שאתם אנשים שיודעים לחגוג כמו שצריך! מאחלת לך שההרגשה שהייתה לך כשסיימת את הערב הזה תמשיך לאורך כל החיים המשותפים שלכם!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

תודה מאמילה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חייבת לדעת מה המשפט


----------



## Pixelss (2/3/12)

תאמת המשפט של קישקושים לרחבה 
לא שאני נגד פשוט לא חושבת שזה חובה. זה מאוד תלוי בחברה והסביבה. אני מההיכרות שלי עם האנשים שקרובים אלי זה פחות מדבר אלינו.


----------



## ShAmUnA (1/3/12)

גם אני חוץ ממשפט אחד! 
על השטויות לרחבה- לא מתה על זה


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

את לא מתה על זה... 
אבל האורחים חולים על זה.... העובדה היא שכנראה לא הבאנו מספיק כי כל הערב אנשים באו לבקש עוד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זה צבעוני ,מצטלם יפה ועושה שמח


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

כמה שחשבנו שהגזמנו עם הכמות 
וקנינו כמות מכובדת מאד (נראינו כמו מינימום סנטה קלאוס - כל אחד עם שק ענק של שטויות על הגב), איכשהו - הכל נגמר!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)

חחחחחחחחחחחח הרגת אותי!!! 
מינימום סנטה קלאוס


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

זה היה בשקיות פלסטיק ירוקות גדולות כאלה 
שהדרך היחידה לסחוב אותן הייתה להניף אותן מעבר לגב. בגלל שאנחנו גרים בת"א חזרנו הביתה באוטובוס, כל אחד עם שקית על הגב. באותה מידה, היינו יכולים לקחת מקל מטאטא ולהיראות כמו גמדים (שסחובים מקל מטאטא עם שקית בכל צד).


----------



## pinky0195 (1/3/12)

התאהבתי בכם!!!! 
אם לא היית נשואה.... חחח... לא סתם.... מקסימה פשוט מקסימה!!!! הרגשתי שאני בחתונה שלכם!!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/3/12)




----------



## ני3ו3ות (2/3/12)

מזל טוב! הקרדיטים מהממים ואתם עוד יותר!!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/3/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
הכל מקסים - התמונות, האיפור והשיער, השמלה! הלוואי עלי לדעת לעשות לעצמי כזה קוקו יפה (אני מתולתלת!). גן הורדים נראה כמו מקום מקסים. מעולם לא היינו שם (בגלל שאנחנו מהצפון) - אבל מהתמונות שלך הוא נראה כמו גינה מאד מטופחת! ולגבי אור זהבי, אני תמיד מתמוגגת מהתמונות שלו!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (4/3/12)

תודה תודה


----------

